# Frank Jackson at Opp



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

On the spur of the moment I hooked up the boat about 1O;30 this morning and launched it at the Frank Jackson State Park at noon. Four hours later had hooked 4 crappie and landed 3. Two were really nice ones. Only boat on the water when I got there but six more joined me in the afternoon. 
First trip to the lake so much of the time was spent exploring with the sonar. Got some good tips on fishing areas from the care taker and observation of where the afternoon guys were fishing. Saw a number of stick-ups but managed not to hit any. Looking forward to going back soon.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Did the care taker say anything about bass? Thank you in advance.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

GatorBane said:


> Did the care taker say anything about bass? Thank you in advance.



No, we just talked crappie and bream....however, I did run the shoreline some on both sides of the lake looking for bass or bream signs but didn't see any. I had a bass rod with me. The water was a little dingy so vision was somewhat limited. Saw a lot of that Alabama red clay shoreline though.
Saw 3 boats fishing bream/crappie, one bass, and a couple I could not tell due to distance.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you use the "drive by eye cut" looks like you forgot you binoculars


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Did you use the "drive by eye cut" looks like you forgot you binoculars


I sure did forget alright. 15 minutes after I decided to go fishing I was on the road. In the haste I forgot my main tackle box too.


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Is that lake trolling motor only?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Shellcracker78 said:


> Is that lake trolling motor only?



No.


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Try'n Hard said:


> Shellcracker78 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that lake trolling motor only?
> ...


Thanks... Was thinking about taking my kayak there but I'll probably just take my regular boat now.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Watched some local folks catch a cooler full of big crappie on the bridge to the island one night. They hung their lanterns right at the water and fished with cane poles and minnows below corks. Spent about $70 on Lantern and minnows and I tried it the next night and didn't get a bite


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

appreciate the report....thx.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Did ya see anybody cat fishing? Heard there's a bunch in there.


----------



## buddyh (Feb 10, 2016)

I bass fish that lake a lot it's one of my favorite local lakes. The crappie fishing is good also. I take my kids over there when the bream are on bed man they wear them things out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

olegator said:


> Did ya see anybody cat fishing? Heard there's a bunch in there.


A couple of boats that were stationary could have had a cat rod or two out, but the had brim buster type pole too. Folks have told me to bait a likely spot with dog food then go back a couple of hours later to give the spot a try. About the same a baiting a mullet hole. I don't know if this is legal in Alabama or not, but it's done on Frank Jackson according to past posts.


----------

